# What is your weakness as a fighter?



## Ashes2Ashes (Dec 6, 2010)

We all have them even if we don't want to admit it. 

Personally, my biggest weakness is probably my stubborness and temper. I sometimes have a habit of letting my anger get out of control and make mistakes or let my opponent dictate the type of fight we have. If she (or he) is a good striker, sometimes I try to prove a point by attempting to beat them at their own style, which is why I lost my first fight so badly. I have kept int under control during my past couple of fights but I know it could happen again if I'm not careful.

My striking also needs work. I'm great on the ground but I can be be beaten on my feet right now so I need to work on building my strength and training in my muay thai.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Technically, it's got to be my wrestling. While I usually do well in this area in both MMA and submission grappling, I feel like it's only a matter of time before this whole gets exposed. As such, I began spending more time in the wrestling classes at my gym... But they conflict with the boxing classes and I'm doing Golden Gloves in January, so now they're mostly a no-go. But I plan to get back on this issue before my next MMA match.

Mentally, it's that I respect my opponents too much or don't believe in myself enough. While I have yet to do this in an MMA match, probably because it's so visceral that it draws out my primal '**** you' instincts, this has screwed me over in grappling tournaments quite a few times. 

Last two NAGA's I've attended I lost my finals match because the guy looked WAY better than me technically, and I just accepted him as being better and didn't give it my fighting all. I pretty much lost before I even stepped on the mat. 

This also happened at a Grapplers Quest when I was matched up against one of the highest ranked pro-fighters in the area... who fights at the weight class above mine. I didn't think there was any way that I could win. 

In retrospect, I realize how silly that was of me, and I've come to a realization... The better fighter doesn't always win. I pride myself on making extremely honest assessments and I have no illusions about my ability (no inflated ones, at least). With all of these guys, I saw that they were better, and the fact of the matter is that they would win 9 out of ten times -- even if I was mentally game. Butwhat I failed to realize is that we werent competing in an RPG or a computer simulation where our abilities are calculated and the guy with the higher stats wins; we were competing in a freaking grappling match! They might win 9 times out of 10, but that could have been my lucky day! 

Keeping this in mind, I've sworn not to make this mistake again. 

Ironically in the last NAGA I attended, my opponents for my 2nd and 3rd matches intimidated the hell out of me too. I saw them and I was like "oh SHYIT! I have to go against them? I'm going to get schooled..." And then I stepped up and beat both of them at their own games. If I weren't such a pussball, maybe I could've won my last match too. 

Oh well, I'll have my chance to try again soon enough.


----------



## borama (Dec 18, 2010)

i have no weaknesses except fro maybe avoiding sweeps when i get overexcited to pass guard or to submit someone.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I tend to come straight forward a lot and be to aggressive at times. To the extent that I leave myself open during the chase and get hit more than I should be. I don't respect anyone I fight, I imagine if I ever do compete in real mma ill probably win or be disqualified. I have an extremely weak guard and I'm relatively easy to sub when im on bottom. I also rely on my athleticism and wrestling to carry me through most grappling situations. 



Kin said:


> Ironically in the last NAGA I attended, my opponents for my 2nd and 3rd matches intimidated the hell out of me too. I saw them and I was like "oh SHYIT! I have to go against them? I'm going to get schooled..." And then I stepped up and beat both of them at their own games. If I weren't such a pussball, maybe I could've won my last match too.


what division did you compete in? i was at a NAGA tourney 10/10. I was coming in expecting to get destroyed. The last guy I grappled was bigger, stronger and had roughly 5 times the amount of time in bjj as me and good judo. And I lucked out, the guys wrestling wasn't on par and I outpointed him for the win... hmm your name isnt brett is it?


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I tend to come straight forward a lot and be to aggressive at times. To the extent that I leave myself open during the chase and get hit more than I should be. I don't respect anyone I fight, I imagine if I ever do compete in real mma ill probably win or be disqualified. I have an extremely weak guard and I'm relatively easy to sub when im on bottom. I also rely on my athleticism and wrestling to carry me through most grappling situations.
> 
> 
> 
> what division did you compete in? i was at a NAGA tourney 10/10. I was coming in expecting to get destroyed. The last guy I grappled was bigger, stronger and had roughly 5 times the amount of time in bjj as me and good judo. And I lucked out, the guys wrestling wasn't on par and I outpointed him for the win... hmm your name isnt brett is it?


I did intermediate 140-149. And I didn't get outwrestled -- my ass got subbed.

As for my name, it's Kin -- not Brett.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

My biggest weakness is my lack of defense. I have an iron chin, I have been knocked down once, and that was by a pure boxer a lot bigger than me. I tend to stick my head up in the air and leave my hands down because I am confident that my punches will do more damage than theirs. I can also easily get out struck by a better striker.

On the ground, it is just lack of experiance. I train BJJ and wrestling very rarely because I naturally adapt to that, I haven't been submitted in quite some time. But I don't submit people that often either because I haven't drilled the subs a lot.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I am still fairly new to this and still have some big holes in my game.

By biggest weaknesses by far are; my reach, I'm 5,9" with fairly broad shoulders and a 67.5" reach and I really struggle with getting in close without eating too many shots.

Also, my takedowns, which sucks immensely since I am a "ground fighter". Whenever I'm sparring if the fight hits the ground it's my game to lose, on my back or ontop, I just struggle to get it there in the first place.


----------



## Cervclash (Dec 21, 2010)

Probably trying to take people down,I only get them down by luck,I could defend takedowns but I'm that good of a stand up fighter either.I win by ground and pound but I only get there by somehow someway getting on top.

Oh yeah maybe my conditioning and cardio most competitors in the Philippines are part of the lighter weight classes,I'm suck fighting foreigners who are usually taller so maybe I could drop down to Middleweight.:confused02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

My defence forsure. Plus I hate getting hit, I need to spar much much more before I start fighting or it won't go too well.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

My I get in too much of a hurry. I hate taking my time with anything. Standing up or on the ground I want what ever happens to hurry up and happen lol


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Any real training is my weakness i tuck my chin and swing like a crazed man!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never competed in Judo, let alone MMA. But my weakness has always been low self confidence, something like Kin's problem.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> I've never competed in Judo, let alone MMA. But my weakness has always been low self confidence, something like Kin's problem.


really? i think you are doing alright then if that's your only problem, just have some energy drinks and listen to some pump up music and you'll be sweet.

my weakness right now is just my cardio, i have rubber legs when i have been training hard consecutively. i punch myself in the jaw every day to get used to being hit, it feels pretty good now


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Cardio, and everyone I roll with (complete amateurs) knows it. All you gotta do is stop me from getting you down for the first 2 minutes and you will usually win. Or if you have e
any real training you probably already win, but inside the 2 mins.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have Brock Lesnar syndrome - I can punch hard but lose my composure when punches start to fly or I get hit...workin on it!


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Im fat thats my weakness.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Cardio, and everyone I roll with (complete amateurs) knows it. All you gotta do is stop me from getting you down for the first 2 minutes and you will usually win. Or if you have e
> any real training you probably already win, but inside the 2 mins.


hate cardio, if someone is laying on me or pummeling me for the takedown for a while i get really tired.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I am not a fighter, but a hobbyist. Having said that, I like the pocket way too much.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I am not a fighter, but a hobbyist. Having said that, I like the pocket way too much.


i thought that was a good thing


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i thought that was a good thing


If I'm in the pocket, I can hit, but my opponent can hit me more easily, also.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> If I'm in the pocket, I can hit, but my opponent can hit me more easily, also.


but if you have good boxing and an iron jaw your opponent wants nothing of it:thumbsup:, but yeah i see what you mean though, but some people are too scared to be in the pocket so i think you compliment yourself.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> but if you have good boxing and an iron jaw your opponent wants nothing of it:thumbsup:, but yeah i see what you mean though, but some people are too scared to be in the pocket so i think you compliment yourself.


I'm not a bit scared of the pocket. I am scared of getting hit, and hanging out in the pocket does two things: helps me learn to move faster so I don't get hit, and get over my fear of being hit. 

Due to my smaller stature, I would rather not stand and trade with someone much bigger than me. I'd rather start to incorporate the judo throws that translate well to no-gi, and continue training BJJ.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I'm not a bit scared of the pocket. I am scared of getting hit, and hanging out in the pocket does two things: helps me learn to move faster so I don't get hit, and get over my fear of being hit.
> 
> Due to my smaller stature, I would rather not stand and trade with someone much bigger than me. I'd rather start to incorporate the judo throws that translate well to no-gi, and continue training BJJ.


yeah thats a smart move, just wait for a counter punch and takedown and sub, i only takedown when necessary, i like trading punches and unorthodox kicks and elbows and stuff, but if not i just take you down and put you in a top position full guard guillotine choke and its impossible to escape.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Honestly, I think I have a couple weaknesses. 

When it comes to technique: I've always been a stand up guy, I like the clinch and throws, but my biggest weakness is actual groundfighting, most importantly position control. I can put someone on their back, but I have a hard time keeping them there. 

Outside of my technique, I think a big area where I have problems is my mentality. Not in that I go balls to the wall foaming at the mouth KILL YOU! Its actually the opposite. I stick to the outside a lot more than I should, even if I'm getting the shit kicked out of me by a better striker. I'll spend too much time there, trying to find a way to outkick a kicker. 

This third one isn't really a weakness, so much as something untested: Killer Instinct. I have yet to fight pro or ammy, so I don't really know if I have it. I don't know if I'll rock back and just watch my opponent if I score a knockdown, or if I'll pounce and go for the kill shot. It's the biggest thing of all that has bothered me since I started training, that unknown.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Kin said:


> I did intermediate 140-149. And I didn't get outwrestled -- my ass got subbed.
> 
> As for my name, it's Kin -- not Brett.


I did intermediate 170-179. Was like 173, and thats good to know the guy i beat in the finals was brett mullen. 



UFC_OWNS said:


> my weakness right now is just my cardio, i have rubber legs when i have been training hard consecutively. i punch myself in the jaw every day to get used to being hit, it feels pretty good now


lol at hitting yourself 

ive never enjoyed being hit, but a lot of the time i dont feel it when im in fight mode.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lolz can you get punchy from hitting yourself?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Lolz can you get punchy from hitting yourself?


my jaw feels pretty strong after punching it a lot lol, when you are in fight mode you have adredaline anyways so you dont feel it bad to after the fight.


----------



## North (Mar 29, 2010)

Two problems I have:

1. Heavy feet. I'm really light when circling or when picking shots, but if I get charged by an agressive fighter, I'll settle in and swing it out, even if I'm guaranteed to take the worse side of it. When I first started kung fu, one of the senior students came from a background in praying mantis, which incorporates hella amounts of trapping techniques meant to trip/takedown/unbalance someone. My sifu was similar, he'd stand in the pocket with me using trapping techniques and outstriking me, then he'd just shove me over once my balance was jacked enough. So, I got use to just hunkering down and weathering storms. 

2. Tyson Syndrome. Start to hurt me, or I start to gas, I'll keep fighting, but I'll start to get animalistic, or want to anyway. Except instead of biting, I'm a headbutter. I, effing love, headbutts. I see undefended opportunities to headbutt all the time, but for obvious reasons, I don't/can't take the opportunity. I once had to tap out of a clinch while sparring stand up, because after gassing and then taking two good knees to the body, I was seeing red and was starting to lose myself. I apparently started 'growling' at the dude I was sparring with. 

-North


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Technically: My wrestling is absolute SHIT. I justify this because I have a Carlos Condit style guard, too busy for the other person to think about doing anything without them getting something broken or going to sleep. Also, I retain guard very, very well. If I do get passed I get back very quickly as well... but you'll have no problem putting my back on the mat at all.

From a Mental Standpoint: My lethargy. I have a sort of Fedor-likeness about me when I fight. My facial expression isn't angry, I don't get angry as a whole, I'm not happy, nothing. Just :serious: the whole time. This leads to bad situations as my attitude makes me more of a "Hey this is a sport I'm going to do this as technical and methodical as possible" which is kind of bad when the other guy comes at you like you just hit his mom. Once I get hit in the face a few times I tend to lighten up though, but sometimes a few is all it takes.

Physically: My temples are either made of jello or that elbow was thrown WAY harder than it felt... which I didn't feel much of it so it may have been


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Technically: *My wrestling is absolute SHIT.* I justify this because I have a Carlos Condit style guard, too busy for the other person to think about doing anything without them getting something broken or going to sleep. Also, I retain guard very, very well. If I do get passed I get back very quickly as well... but you'll have no problem putting my back on the mat at all.
> 
> *From a Mental Standpoint: My lethargy. I have a sort of Fedor-likeness about me when I fight. My facial expression isn't angry, I don't get angry as a whole, I'm not happy, nothing. Just :serious: the whole time.* This leads to bad situations as my attitude makes me more of a "Hey this is a sport I'm going to do this as technical and methodical as possible" which is kind of bad when the other guy comes at you like you just hit his mom. Once I get hit in the face a few times I tend to lighten up though, but sometimes a few is all it takes.
> 
> Physically: My temples are either made of jello or that elbow was thrown WAY harder than it felt... which I didn't feel much of it so it may have been


i think for wrestling defense really its simple just don't get caught throwing wild punches for a takedown and be ready with a knee, or if its last moment i get double underhooks from the shoot and put my legs back.

and i have no expression on my face unless i get hit hard, then i just smile and get into the pocket and hit with some force.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think for wrestling defense really its simple just don't get caught throwing wild punches for a takedown and be ready with a knee, or if its last moment i get double underhooks from the shoot and put my legs back.
> 
> and i have no expression on my face unless i get hit hard, then i just smile and get into the pocket and hit with some force.


It depends on the wrestler honestly. If he's a good wrestler he isn't just going to shoot doubles. Singles, trips and throws are all FAR more difficult to defend against than a double leg. I have a good sprawl and good reaction time, I just can't defend anything else lol. Also, generally when I sprawl on TD I end up going for guillotines and land on my back anyways (the level of competition here isn't exactly great, so they leave their neck out a LOT).

As far as the mental part, I'm the same way. I just don't like being hit in the face (I can take it and stay there, mind you, I just get pissed when people hit my face lol) so I move a lot and try to break ribs lol.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

The problems i used to have:
1. The Frank Mir Syndrome. This one i had during my wrestling years. Being 6'1 in a heavyweight division was a difficult thing to overcome. Everytime I went against someone bigger than me, my confidnece was a little shot and i was more hesitant to go for a shot. 
2. Cardio. This is only accured when it was in the later rounds. Around this time i felt that I had already lost and the match and I was like **** it. 
The problem i have now
1. Listening to my corner. personally the only i dont listen to my corner is because if they shout out to me to do a certain move, then my oppenent will here it to. also i rather focus on my opponent then my corner. Just remember everthing i was taught and trained and apply to the fight.
2. Stage fright. It something im still not used too. working on it.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

sub defense on the legs. Kneebars, ankle locks, heel hooks i seem to walk right into them! :-( 
Also having boxed for 10 years before training MMA i have Dos Santos syndrome - my leg kicks are technically pretty decent but i find it hard working them into my offense when actually sparring, i become very over reliant on my hands.

Also its not really a weakness i can work on but i have never had and guess i will never have genuine one punch KO power. I do walk around at 168lbs though so guess its not that surprising.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't have any interest in fighting professinally or anything, but been taking classes in several different martial arts for years along with having wrestled and what not in school. But I would say my biggest problem in grappling for striking is I tend to stay very disicplined and implement the plan I've got really well until my opponent hits me with something good or pulls a nice sweep. Then I forget my gameplan and just try to get back at them. I'll charge forward or try stupid sweeps. I start trying to get even instead of just staying calm.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't have any interest in fighting professinally or anything, but been taking classes in several different martial arts for years along with having wrestled and what not in school. But I would say my biggest problem in grappling for striking is I tend to stay very disicplined and implement the plan I've got really well until my opponent hits me with something good or pulls a nice sweep. Then I forget my gameplan and just try to get back at them. I'll charge forward or try stupid sweeps. I start trying to get even instead of just staying calm.


One of my training partners has that problem. He got mounted 4-5 times because of it tonight.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

My main problem is that i turn into a headhunter. I have a solid chin so i sit in the pocket with guys and just start swinging away (think Leonard Garcia style). But the thing is i lose all technique, i start winging my shots and most of them are just right hooks because i dont feel i have enough power in my left to do any damage.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think for wrestling defense really its simple just don't get caught throwing wild punches for a takedown and be ready with a knee, or if its last moment i get double underhooks from the shoot and put my legs back.
> 
> and i have no expression on my face unless i get hit hard, then i just smile and get into the pocket and hit with some force.


Well.. I'd say its easy to see coming if you are an extremely experienced and well trained wrestler. And I say just easy to see coming because I have "good" wrestling and I still have to be very careful. Even if you know whats coming it takes a lot of timing, technique and strength to stop it. 

If I were to fight myself, I can see one of me getting the take down eventually. If you've seen me grapple you've seen someone close to a "tweeker animal" im all over stopping the take down. In fact im going to link you the video, watch me, you can't take me down, im untakedownable, yet i get put on my back via a sneaky trip.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Well.. I'd say its easy to see coming if you are an extremely experienced and well trained wrestler. And I say just easy to see coming because I have "good" wrestling and I still have to be very careful. Even if you know whats coming it takes a lot of timing, technique and strength to stop it.
> 
> you were relentless int that vid but still i have a 6th sense for takedowns since i used to play rugby and i am lanky so i usually overpower you even if you are really strong.
> 
> ...





TraMaI said:


> It depends on the wrestler honestly. If he's a good wrestler he isn't just going to shoot doubles. Singles, trips and throws are all FAR more difficult to defend against than a double leg. I have a good sprawl and good reaction time, I just can't defend anything else lol. Also, generally when I sprawl on TD I end up going for guillotines and land on my back anyways (the level of competition here isn't exactly great, so they leave their neck out a LOT).
> 
> As far as the mental part, I'm the same way. I just don't like being hit in the face (I can take it and stay there, mind you, I just get pissed when people hit my face lol) so I move a lot and try to break ribs lol.


haha good mentality, i guess im always in a calm mood because im always confident and i spar with heavyweights and american wrestling champs and stuff and hold my own well, i also have a lot of ways to win and i'm impossible to armbar(i challenge maia to armbar me:thumb02 and yeah if i do get sloppy and they leave their neck or not ill still grab it and guillotine them from full guard,mount, half guard, or side control, i have a relentless cody mckenzie guillotine:thumbsup:


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

my weakness as a fighter is...my weakness. i can't do a single pull up, i have arms like bird legs, and i put on muscle at an alarmingly slow pace with the sole exception of my legs. 

that and i noticed my heart is quick to start racing, even when i was at my most VERY MOST active. i would jog a couple miles, do 20-30 min on a stair machine, 30-45min on an ellitical, and 3-5 miles on a stationary bike per day for my cardio circuit. on top of a varying weight circuit and classes. i no longer spend several hours in the gym every day, but even when i did my cardio and arms never seemed to improve.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

andromeda_68 said:


> my weakness as a fighter is...my weakness. i can't do a single pull up, i have arms like bird legs, and i put on muscle at an alarmingly slow pace with the sole exception of my legs.
> 
> that and i noticed my heart is quick to start racing, even when i was at my most VERY MOST active. i would jog a couple miles, do 20-30 min on a stair machine, 30-45min on an ellitical, and 3-5 miles on a stationary bike per day for my cardio circuit. on top of a varying weight circuit and classes. i no longer spend several hours in the gym every day, but even when i did my cardio and arms never seemed to improve.


Well you use your back for pull ups same as you use your chest for push ups your arms are just secondary muscles. Maybe you testorone problems ? As even when i never worked out at all from 12 - 17(dam u xbox) i was able to do a few push ups and pull ups from the get go or maybe your really fat?


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

i take it you can't see avatars lol. i'm a girl and no i am not fat.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

andromeda_68 said:


> my weakness as a fighter is...my weakness. i can't do a single pull up, i have arms like bird legs, and i put on muscle at an alarmingly slow pace with the sole exception of my legs.
> 
> that and i noticed my heart is quick to start racing, even when i was at my most VERY MOST active. i would jog a couple miles, do 20-30 min on a stair machine, 30-45min on an ellitical, and 3-5 miles on a stationary bike per day for my cardio circuit. on top of a varying weight circuit and classes. i no longer spend several hours in the gym every day, but even when i did my cardio and arms never seemed to improve.


this is way more cardio than i have ever done as part of a workout. i have experienced the best results doing high intensity training over a short period of time. also my heart rate raises easily as well with intense cardio work, but it adjusts to it and its how fast my body recovers from it that I feel represents my level of cardio.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toroian said:


> Well you use your back for pull ups same as you use your chest for push ups your arms are just secondary muscles. Maybe you testorone problems ? As even when i never worked out at all from 12 - 17(dam u xbox) i was able to do a few push ups and pull ups from the get go or maybe your really fat?


Women tend to have less upper body muscle mass than men. We have quite a bit less overall, and due to our lower RMR we have to work harder to keep what we do have.

Keep at it andromeda, and it'll come.


----------



## Shalabi (Jul 29, 2008)

I was always too nice as a fighter. Maybe not outright nice, more that I just would forget to turn on the killswitch. When I did, I was quality. My hands were always faster than everyone elses, I had a strong chin and great movement... But for some damn reason I'd just forget to turn on the switch sometimes.

It didn't hurt me after my first fight... but it got me knocked around in training a lot.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

andromeda_68 said:


> i take it you can't see avatars lol. i'm a girl and no i am not fat.


Ah no i did not see or know it xD


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who ever said you were fat?


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't fight under pressure. I just push forward all the time even if it's not working because if I start getting pushed back, it's over anyway haha.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> this is way more cardio than i have ever done as part of a workout. i have experienced the best results doing high intensity training over a short period of time. also my heart rate raises easily as well with intense cardio work, but it adjusts to it and its how fast my body recovers from it that I feel represents my level of cardio.


i feel punching the bag your hardest for as long as you can is the best cardio workout, also having a savage instinct is a great mentality that i have but not everyone has if someone stumbles and quickly tries to et back up ill run up and tackle them from behind and take their back. i also rip your chin back if you are not giving me the rear naked. please can someone say if that is legal to rip their chin backwards towards you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i just found out my weakness, and its a bad one ask shane carwin, i get in arm triangles whenever i get subbed, i dont know how it keeps happening arghhhh


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

commitment to training, my work makes it hard to train. i train in the morning.

fighting wise. its my ground work, ive only just started BJJ where as ive been doing karate for awhile now and just started an MMA class last year.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Same for me except it's with school. On Tuesdays and Thursdays I condition in the morning cause that is of wrestling. I would have to say in my tenique it has to do with my striking!


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

borama said:


> i have no weaknesses except fro maybe avoiding sweeps when i get overexcited to pass guard or to submit someone.


it is just possible that you also lack an objective view of your skills, I'm just sayin...



Freelancer said:


> I've never competed in Judo, let alone MMA. But my weakness has always been low self confidence, something like Kin's problem.


despite being fighters I think that's kind of common with us sometimes, strange but true





andromeda_68 said:


> i take it you can't see avatars lol. i'm a girl and no i am not fat.


I've been into lifting for a long time if you want help I'd be glad to discuss lifting for mma with you sometime
-----------------------------------------------------------

If I talk about all my flaws heh, we could be here awhile (I am very critical of myself) 
I may post more on this later but for now I'll just say that probubly my biggest problem from another Fighter would be a much better Wrestler. I try to be well rounded which is a strength but also in a way a weakness, I can't really be confident that I can defeat someone anywhere, but I am confident that I can defeat an opponent SOMEWHERE but if the other guy is a better Wrestler I can only try to beat him where he wants the fight. So for me that's a problem. Cus against a better Striker I can usually get him to the ground and either GnP or just pure Subhunt him and defeat him. Against a better BJJ guy I can usually stop thier takedowns and keep it standing to defeat them. But against a better Wrestler I may be able to defeat them standing or I may not, same thing with my Guard maybe I can submit them maybe not but it's up to them if we find out when they are a better Wrestler. 
Also I have the ability to be a good finisher but often when my opponent is hurt, I ease off of them. I guess mentally I'm willing to coast to a decission instead of going after a finish if I don't feel that I need it to win. 
On the upside, my Wrestling is (supposedly) pretty darn good for someone that didn't grow up with it. And I heard this from someone who did so I take it as true.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well sometimes we think of ourselves as invincible. Then something happens to us and we realize that we are only human. But on the other hand I think self-confidence needs to be built!


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well sometimes we think of ourselves as invincible. Then something happens to us and we realize that we are only human. But on the other hand I think self-confidence needs to be built!


I think I'm sort of the reverse
I didn't think very highly of myself as far as toughness goes or even general fighting ability but the more I find out about fighting and the more adversity I face in reguard to combative type things, well the more confidence I build as I am happily suprised that I have a bit of fortitude : o )

I guess to be totally honest another weakness is my age, I have gotten a late start at least as far as (legit) competition would be concerned.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well my toughness has come from wrestling. I think that is why wrestlers are so used to fighting. They go in and almost actually bang!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well my toughness has come from wrestling. I think that is why wrestlers are so used to fighting. They go in and almost actually bang!


Almost, actually?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Almost, actually?


Actually not at all....Wrestling is a very tough sport and it takes a lot of mental toughness and drive to train everyday and compete. But unless Wrestling has changed drastically since I graduated it's not going in and banging...unless of course you mean almost banging because it's only thin tights stopping accidental penetration at times.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the reason why these guys transition from wrestling to MMA is because they are already mentally touch. They just bring in that toughness into the sport. When I talk about almost banging I am talking about head bashing and stuff!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Actually not at all....Wrestling is a very tough sport and it takes a lot of mental toughness and drive to train everyday and compete. But unless Wrestling has changed drastically since I graduated it's not going in and banging...unless of course you mean almost banging because it's only thin tights stopping accidental penetration at times.


I've actually heard that a lot of wrestling matches that get competitive can get really dirty and gritty, really fast.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

BearInTheClinch said:


> it is just possible that you also lack an objective view of your skills, I'm just sayin...
> 
> despite being fighters I think that's kind of common with us sometimes, strange but true
> 
> ...


I love you man! I totally feel you on all of that.

As for fighters and low self confidence, one of my teammates/my wrestling coach says "we're not really here to fight each other; we're here to face our own demons." And I think that's totally true. I do this largely because I DON'T believe I'm invincible or that I can beat everybody up; I do it to prove to myself what I am actually capable of. 

I also feel similarly about wrestlers. I hate their ability to dictate where the fight goes, though I do feel comfortable on my feet and on the ground, I like to be the guy in charge of where we play.



TraMaI said:


> I've actually heard that a lot of wrestling matches that get competitive can get really dirty and gritty, really fast.


Oil check, anyone? :wink03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It is definately true that we do it to prove things to ourselves. That is what builds confidence. When we overcome we excel!


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

Kin said:


> I love you man! I totally feel you on all of that.
> 
> As for fighters and low self confidence, one of my teammates/my wrestling coach says "we're not really here to fight each other; we're here to face our own demons." And I think that's totally true. I do this largely because I DON'T believe I'm invincible or that I can beat everybody up; I do it to prove to myself what I am actually capable of.
> 
> ...


well part of the problem with a Wrestler is not only can they defeat you but if they are willing to settle they can also make it a boring fight
a loss in an exciting fight is acceptable
a loss in a dull fight is basically intolerable


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, wrestlers do always bring it. The problem is like you said their fights can sometimes be boring or exciting. I hope any fights I do are exciting!


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, wrestlers do always bring it. The problem is like you said their fights can sometimes be boring or exciting. I hope any fights I do are exciting!


well if he's willing to keep it exciting I don't mind it so much because that is giving me options and chances to attack him but if he's willing to basically do the minimum to keep the top control and ride out a decission I'm pretty well stuck (


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is definately true. I'm a wrestler and I don't have much respect for wrestlers that just do lay and pray. It's almost unsportsmanlike!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

catch wrestling is my favorite of wrestling ground work, it makes your opponent really uncomfortable and opens up subs and guard passes, i am very good at doing that


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> That is definately true. I'm a wrestler and I don't have much respect for wrestlers that just do lay and pray. It's almost unsportsmanlike!


sort of like when they sandbag in BJJ tournaments
then again if thier submission work isn't up to par what are theygonna do I guess for that they are kindof catch-22 stuck...

then again I can't lie sometimes when I'm tired I'll coast as well if I have control but at least I can say it isn't my game plan



UFC_OWNS said:


> catch wrestling is my favorite of wrestling ground work, it makes your opponent really uncomfortable and opens up subs and guard passes, i am very good at doing that


I'd love to train in Catch Wrestling but I can't really find any it's kind of rare I guess


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Before the mods say something some friendly advice....Use the multi-quote tab


----------

